# Bristol in her new home taking charge (pic heavy)



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She is so adorable! She looks very sassy and like a real diva! Love your boy, too.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Love that last picture of them laying together like the buddies they are. The fercious faces on both of them just make me smile.


----------



## Madilyn (Jan 12, 2009)

You can tell they are going to be best friends, love all of the teeth!


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

nice pictures, she will train him


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Great pictures!! They are just adorable together  You can tell they will be the best of friends... Please keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Too cute, they are already best of friends! Love the last picture!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

lucky Bristol to have a wonderful big bro like Bentley!! 

you took some of the best pics of those two


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Aaw! Loved the pictures! They're so sweet together!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm saying that baby girl is going to be bossing her handsome big brother in no time


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Bristol is beautiful and Bentley is handsome. Looks like she has him wrapped around her paw already.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

they are just so adorable together!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Bristol is a Beautiful pup (how did you come by the name) look where I live and Bentley is a very handsome boy they look great together.


----------



## Shadowboxer (Aug 21, 2009)

What a cutie!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

They look great together!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What great pals they will be  Wonderful pictures but I especially love the final one; looks like they completely exhausted each other out


----------



## Aditya (Oct 25, 2009)

OMG! sweet photos! thanks for sharing


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

love these! i always love to see the "fierce" ones


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Great pictures...I love the one where she is in the corner of the couch....it looks like she is going to smack him on the nose. Best buddies.


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow those pictures are gorgeous! I love the snuggle one (I think 3rd or fourth).


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

awwwwww bless they make a gorgeous couple 
how old is Bentley


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

They are just so Precious and beautiful together! She is a DOLL....and your handsome Bentley looks like he is going to be the best brother anywhere!!:smooch:


----------



## dlassell (Jun 17, 2009)

she is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

last one is priceless!!!


----------



## Bradh2238 (Apr 5, 2009)

honeysmum said:


> Bristol is a Beautiful pup (how did you come by the name) look where I live and Bentley is a very handsome boy they look great together.


Went with Bentley and Bristol both along the same theme. English, expensive, cars, and I figured no matter what I did they would leak everywhere


----------



## Bradh2238 (Apr 5, 2009)

Ruby'smom said:


> awwwwww bless they make a gorgeous couple
> how old is Bentley


Bentley is 9 1/2 months, Bristol is 8 weeks.


----------



## jonesy (Sep 14, 2008)

Those are two of the most gorgeous dogs I've ever seen! Congrats!


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

Aww! Those pictures are really adorable!  What a handsome pair!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

They are SO ADORABLE together! Great chemistry. Bentley is gonna be such a good big brother!!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

What a cutie..
Only one thing better than a Golden...
Is TWO of them...


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Bristol is adorable!! I love the last picture!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Sweet sweet sweet!!!
She is gonna have him wrapped around her paw in no time!


----------



## tennisball (Oct 14, 2009)

Aww, so cute!!! You can tell they're already best friends.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

what a wonderful big brother he is!


----------



## nuggetld31 (Apr 25, 2009)

Too Cute!!! Bentley is getting so big!!! Can't wait to see more photos!


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

I think the little one won the heart of big brother!!


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

In the 7th piture the puppy looks like he's laughing telling the other dog that his lickign in the ear tickles. All the pics are cute!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

They are so adorable together. I love all the pics but that last one is priceless.


----------



## rockchick65 (May 2, 2009)

There is way too much adorable going on in your house right now! So precioius.


----------

